

The Font War: Ikea Fans Fume over Switch to Verdana - snewe
http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20090828/us_time/08599191912700;_ylt=AiHcQCpHNoM.IGOGQFjVX9is0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTMzdGtqYjlrBGFzc2V0A3RpbWUvMjAwOTA4MjgvMDg1OTkxOTE5MTI3MDAEY3BvcwMxMARwb3MDNwRwdANob21lX2Nva2UEc2VjA3luX2hlYWRsaW5lX2xpc3QEc2xrA3RoZWZvbnR3YXJpaw--

======
Ras_
"Ikea has become renowned for its understanding of good design...So now, in a
way, the design community feels betrayed."

IMO Ikea is not first and foremost characterized by good design, but skilled
logistics. They have polished their material flows up to a point of
perfection.

Cost-cutting has always been the key to Ikea, not design. Thus a change to
Verdana with the provided reasoning "It's more efficient and cost-effective"
is in my opinion 100% true to the brand.

